# Ugly ooth logs



## River Dane (Mar 29, 2019)

So it turns out my male wasn’t breeding with my female truncata because she’s was about to lay. Thankfully she’s already been mated, so there should be some babies there. The actual problem is how it’s absolutely deformed. Almost half the eggs are completely exposed. But here’s to hoping for the rest on the inside!

Sorry for the awful phone pics, I’ll get better ones over the weekend.












Im gonna breed her with my male in a couple weeks. He’s already three weeks old, so I’m pushing the limit a little, but hopefully he makes it!

Also still waiting for my ghosts to molt, but I’ll probably post here when they do and breed them ASAP!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 29, 2019)

What an interesting ooth! I laughed at the title 'Ugly Ooth Logs'  

Hopefully you can get her mated again! If/when you have an ooth for sale or nymphs, I'm interested in buying some! 

Congrats on the ugly ooth logs!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 29, 2019)

Want truncs? Dont we all? 

Im still bummed about losing my trunc male. That's a species id love to have around all the time. At least I have my girl. ❤

Hope the incubation and hatch goes well!


----------



## River Dane (Mar 30, 2019)

Thanks both of you! Glad I was able to get a laugh, @MantisGirl13! 

And definitely, I’ll let you know if I have some for sale! I might not have enough to sell from this egg blob, but if her next one comes out better, I should have quite a few. If I do sell any from this ooth I’ll probably wait until L4, which might be before the second (hypothetical) ooth hatches. But I guess it’s just a waiting game for now 

Sorry about your trunc male @hysteresis. Losing a mantis sucks, even more so when you have them a mate and everything. Glad you got your girl though! At the very least you have one that’ll give another good year and a half of mantis goodness. You’ll probably be able to find her a mate though, I’m sure there’s someone with a lonely fellow.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 30, 2019)

River Dane said:


> So it turns out my male wasn’t breeding with my female truncata because she’s was about to lay. Thankfully she’s already been mated, so there should be some babies there. The actual problem is how it’s absolutely deformed. Almost half the eggs are completely exposed. But here’s to hoping for the rest on the inside!
> 
> Sorry for the awful phone pics, I’ll get better ones over the weekend.


That ooth looks like a mutated grub. I hope a part of this ooth will hatch.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 30, 2019)

River Dane said:


> You’ll probably be able to find her a mate though, I’m sure there’s someone with a lonely fellow.


Maybe. Id love to try. Truncatas are beautiful and worthwhile, I think.


----------



## River Dane (Apr 2, 2019)

So I’ve found my female truncata still has some ooth foam on her anus. I thought maybe she was okay because she behaved normally and was eating fine. These last two days, however, she’s been a much more difficult eater, dropping the waxworms I offered her. She’ll start chewing at the guts right away, but she won’t grab them herself, and when she does she just drops it. She still seems to be moving around and behaving alright otherwise. 

My other concern is that her eyes have grown cloudy and have black rings around them. I also can’t tell if the area around her anus is becoming discolored, or if it’s me being paranoid and that’s her usual color. I’ll upload pics ASAP.

I also found a lot of mold on one of her sticks. I don’t see it anywhere else, but for now I’m lost on what to do. I never have any luck with planted vivariums. Murphy’s law is starting to hit me. Hopefully the female survives it though.


----------



## River Dane (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 2, 2019)

It does look like there is a dark spot on the abdomen. Can we have some more pics to tell for sure? I hope she's ok!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## River Dane (Apr 2, 2019)

Me too

i can’t remember if the black spots were there originally or if they’re not new.the last segments also look a little more yellowish than the rest, but I still don’t know if that’s new or not. It’s a very slight difference, you can barely see it in the picture.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm thinking it's a false alarm. Looks like natural coloration, but keep an eye on it anyway to ensure the spots don't spread. Give her some honey in case it is an infection, though there's not much you can do if it is.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## River Dane (Apr 4, 2019)

Forgot to say thank you for the advice, @MantisGirl13!

Unfortunately you were right, there wasn’t much left to do. The spots didn’t spread, but she did become discolored, and I found her dead this morning. I’m going to put her in the freezer until I can pin her. RIP

(When she was healthy):





Her wings just kinda got darker and she started to stop moving. Her head became droopy and she couldn’t hang on to branches anymore. It’s crazy how quickly she was gone, too. Just this last weekend, she seemed in perfect health. She just deteriorated after laying that deformed ooth.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 4, 2019)

Im very sorry man.


----------



## Graceface (Apr 4, 2019)

Oh geez, I'm so sorry about your loss!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 4, 2019)

Oh no! I'm very sorry you lost her. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 4, 2019)

Sorry you lost her. She was a beautiful mantis.


----------



## River Dane (Apr 6, 2019)

Thank you for your condolences. Definitely going to miss her.

But everything’s still going good! I’ve got her ooth, and my ghost trio is still doing great! No adult molts yet, but they’ve been eating well, so it should hopefully be just a matter of weeks now.

I also found someone else to breed my male with, so he’s gonna be shipped out on Monday. Gonna miss him, but I’m glad he’s gonna have the opportunity to mate. I’ll get some trunc nymphs in return, so hopefully between the ugly ooth and my male’s nymphs, I’ll get a breeding pair!

And of course, I’m going to be getting the opportunity to breed orchid mantises thanks to @Graceface, so I’ll post about that here too! Can’t wait to see Xena!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 6, 2019)

Good luck breeding the orchids and ghosts!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 7, 2019)

River Dane said:


> And of course, I’m going to be getting the opportunity to breed orchid mantises thanks to @Graceface, so I’ll post about that here too!


Hey, that's super cool! Congratulations.


----------

